# NetBeans und UTF8 Problem



## Mr.Vain (13. Mai 2014)

Hi,

habe ein Problem. Wenn ich mein Programm in Netbeans starte, funktioniet alles schön. Umlaute werden richtig angezeigt.

Wenn ich nun aber das Projekt builde und die *.jar in Windows ausführe, so werden neue Texte nicht im UTF8 Format angezeigt. Wie kann das? In den Properties des Projektes habe ich UTF8 eingestellt.


----------



## MiMa (29. Sep 2016)

Hallo,
habe das gleiche Problem.
Das Projekt ist auch unter Properties/Sources/Encodung auf UTF-8 eingestellt.
Arbeite mit Netbeans auf Windows 10.
Weis vielleicht jemand woran das liegt?
Danke


----------

